# Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!



## Dok (7. Juli 2004)

Ab nächsten Monat möchten wir euch das Onlinemagazin Anglerparxis.de in einem neuem Layout präsentieren. Das neue Gewand könnt Ihr euch schon jetzt mit der Juliausgabe ansehen. Es kann bis zu der endgültigen Veröffentlichung noch ein paar kleine Änderungen geben, aber im großen und ganzen sollte alles funktionieren. 

Die Änderungen waren zum einen bitter nötig, da wir nun auch das Magazin mit GZIP anbieten um Traffic zu sparen. Zum anderen war es auch von vielen gewünscht.

Ich denke auch das sich alle schnell an die „neue“ Anglerpraxis gewöhnen werden.

Schaut einfach mal rein:  http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com

Gruß
Eure Anglerpraxisredaktion

PS: Wir haben jetzt auch auf der Startseite einige Bilder auf den Beiträgen des Magazins. Sollte jemand sein Bild dort nicht wünschen bitte ich um eine kurze Nachricht!
Die Bilder werden von Zeit zu Zeit geändert.


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Sieht alles sehr gut aus. Da schreibe ich auch gerne in Zukunft den einen oder anderen Artikel für das Magazin.


----------



## Laksos (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Das sieht klasse aus, Dok, 
richtig "profitzionell"! 

Und sehr angenehm zu lesen und anzuschauen!  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Auch mir gefällts prima)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Jo, sieht echt toll aus. Gute Arbeit. #6


----------



## STeVie (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Saubere Arbeit, sieht gut aus!  :m  #r  #r  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

"Schick"


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Fein fein #h


----------



## wolle (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

gefällt mir #6


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Sieht gut aus,und übersichtlich#r


----------



## Holger F. (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Sehr gut, gefällt mir sehr gut. #v  #v 

Petri Holger


----------



## Zanderfischer (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Kann man nicht meckern. #r


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Gefällt mir gut! Ist aufjedenfall nach vorne losgegangen die Veränderung! Übersichtlicher .... ! Weiter so!!!


----------



## TomK (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Sieht wirklich gut aus! Was mich allerdings etwas stört ist, dass die rechte Maustaste "deaktiviert" ist. Zum Quellcodeschutz nützt das sowieso nichts.

Grüße


----------



## Hiddi (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Gefällt mir, sieht gut aus, echt SPITZE #r #6 :m


----------



## Petrusautor (3. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de – Neues Layout!*

Das neue Layout gefällt mir gut. Erscheint übersichtlicher.
Prima Idee, die optische Runderneuerung.


----------

